# Concerts that are 'subject to licence'



## RMCF (30 Jul 2011)

A lot of the adverts for concerts on the radio seem to add in 'subject to licence' at the end. The Prince one was saying it right up to yesterday.

Are any of these concerts actually refused a licence? Why would they go to the expense of organising a concert and selling tickets, and then *maybe *have to cancel?

Surely the licence should be granted *before *any tickets are sold?


----------



## remey (31 Jul 2011)

I always wondered this too...


----------



## markpb (31 Jul 2011)

Presumably the Gardai (or whoever issues the license) could revoke it later if something changes. Or alternatively, perhaps they're still waiting for some pre-condition of the license (like a fire safety cert from the venue) which hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Mpsox (1 Aug 2011)

I remember a couple of years ago, for some gig that wasn't selling, that they changed the ads in the run in to it to include, "licence granted" as if it were some big thing and that now you can go off and get your tickets knowing the gig is on


----------

